# Has Anyone Heard Of Reusing Carbon?



## mphering (Oct 3, 2005)

I Have Been Told That You Can Take Used Carbon And Cook It In The Oven At 125-150 Or So For An Hour Or Two And Will Be As Good As New. Is That True, Will That Work? And How Long Should Carbon Last Before You Need To Replace/ Cook It?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I used to work in a pharmecuitical company. We had giant carbon filters which pre-filtered before going to the Stills. I am not sure of all the details, but I do know that they re-used the carbon many times with some sort of bake out.


----------



## random_alias (Nov 7, 2005)

http://www.cjexotics.com/yabbse/index.php?topic=626;prev_next=next

Sounds like reactivating it properly is difficult as it requires high heat, maybe 500-1000F and a lack of oxygen (to keep it from burning into ash).

http://www.hallman.org/filter/gac.html

says it can't be done at home.

http://www.marineland.com/articles/16ActivatedCarb.asp

Marineland says so, too. But they're selling stuff.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I agree with random alias..but also heard people used to bake the carbon in the oven at high temps for a bit. Not too sure of the effectiveness. but there's another option.

-John N.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I believe Seachem makes a reusable carbon...Matrix maybe?


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Carbon isn't exacly expensive...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Seachem also makes Purigen, a carbon replacement, which can be renewed with bleach. I don't know the specifics but a trip to their website should provide you with more details.

Here's the link to Purigen: http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/Purigen.html


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

From what I have read, no, it really can't be reused. Activated carbon is made at extreme pressures and temperatures. An oven isn't going to reproduce this. Plus, it will stink up your oven and your house.


----------

